# FS: maxi mini and clarkii clowns



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

*4 maxi minies left, take all 4 for $60
*

pm me and leave me a number to be reached at.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

added a quick pic from phone.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Pm send thanks


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

few has been sold, still quite a few reds left. orange is gone.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

price dropped !


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Really want them out.

$25 each for maxi minies

2 clarkiis for $15 or 5 or more at $5 each !


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

last price drop $20 each for the maxi minies !!
got about 8 left !!


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

I just picked up a few and they are very great incolor


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Clarkiis are all gone. 
few maxis left. approx 8.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for the 14 clowns. My tank looks so busy now


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

haha, they better be.


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

OMG you made it happen!!! All Clarkii sold at the same time.


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

BTW here are the Maxi mini I got from him









My wife took the picture under white LED so the color is a bit off, should be a bit more vibrant

and I can't resist to post my other anemone also, those sexy shrimp are waaaaaay too cute lol.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

thanks for posting your maxis, they look great.

still got a Few left guys. around 5 or 6 left.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

4 maxi minies left, take all 4 for $60


----------



## input80 (Oct 9, 2012)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> 4 maxi minies left, take all 4 for $60


PMd, will take all 4


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

All sold !


----------

